# Low end gaming pc



## GoonerGamer (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi guys i am building a low budget gaming pc .below mentioned hardware's i already have 

monitor --- lg lcd with max resolution of 1366x768(1 vga output)
motherboard --- asus m5a78l-m lx
ram --- cross-air 2 x4gb 1333mhz
processor --- amd fx 4100

but i wasn't able to buy a graphics card and psu as i am little confused . Which should i be buying gt640 or gt 440 or gt 520. Also suggest a cooler master psu within 2500. The maximum budget for a g-card is 6500 and nvidia only


thanks in advance


----------



## akky89 (Aug 29, 2012)

first of all IMO cooler master psu are not good... (at this price point)

i would suggest you go for
go for gtx 640 its better ( may i ask why nVidia only ? )

and as for psu 
go for corsair vs450


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 29, 2012)

Get:
Sapphire HD6750 1GB DDR5 @6.9K
and
Corsair VS450 @2.2K

You won't get any good nvidia card at your budget, so its better to go with AMD.
And remember, Coolermaster PSUs which will be inside your 2.5K budget, are very bad.


----------



## vkl (Aug 29, 2012)

@GoonerGamer
Get MSI R6770 for 6k.It performs better than gt640.

corsair vs450 @ 2.2k for PSU


----------



## GoonerGamer (Aug 29, 2012)

can i get a link of a review of hd 6750 vs gt640 
 and @akky89 in nvidia i trust because 8600 has given a great service for 5 years and i loved it ..


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 29, 2012)

GoonerGamer said:


> ram --- cross-air 2 x4gb 1333mhz


it is corsair ! 
within 2.5k you should go for a corsair vs 450
for 6k a hd 6770 is the best you can get
you could also try out those zotac amp! edition gts 450 's too


----------



## GoonerGamer (Aug 29, 2012)

would hd 6750 give me fxaa anti-aliasing as gt 640 is giving


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 29, 2012)

no fxaa is a nvidia only technology
fxaa is not really aa 
it just blurs the jaggies so that the user percieves it as aliased while consuming less power of the gpu.....


----------



## vkl (Aug 29, 2012)

@ GoonerGamer

Yes you can use fxaa on a radeon card.

For 6k the card to get is hd6770.



> Quote from Engadget
> Tom's Hardware found that the GT 640, as sold on an Afox board, trailed the Radeon HD 7750 (the old one, not even the newer 900MHz version) severely in Battlefield 3, with an average of 25fps versus 44fps at 1920 x 1080. It did better at Skyrim with the same settings, beating the cheaper 6670 and achieving a 32fps average -- but still lagging way behind a 48fps score from the 7750. Diablo III and DiRT 3 showed big disparities too, although both were still very much playable on the NVIDIA. The card ran cool and quiet, but overall this site concluded the card was "too expensive" and would need to drop to $85 in order to be competitive.
> 
> AnandTech came to a similar conclusion regarding a Zotac GT 640 card, praising temperature and power consumption but finding it to be a lot noisier than other alternatives and seriously tardy when it comes to actual gaming. The Radeon HD 7750 was around 10-30fps ahead at various resolutions in a number of titles, including Metro: 2033, DiRT 3, Shogun 2, and Arkham City. Overall, the GT 640 was condemned as "unremarkable if not flat-out bad" for gamers, but commended as one of the best low-end cards for HTPCs, thanks to its low-power credentials and ability to decode and output 4K.




Zotac GeForce GT 640 DDR3 Review:Anandtech

Nvidia GeForce GT 640 Review:tomshardware

Overall hd 7750 is much ahead of gt640 ddr3 in performance.hd7750 performance is nearly equal to hd 6770 or slightly less but uses almost half the power of hd 6770.
HD 7750 is available for around 6.8k.MSI R7750


----------



## GoonerGamer (Aug 30, 2012)

is hd 7750 available in ddr5 1gb


----------



## vkl (Aug 30, 2012)

^^Yes...Check the link mate.


----------



## GoonerGamer (Aug 30, 2012)

can u tell me the price of hd6850


----------



## vkl (Aug 30, 2012)

^^around 8.5-9k locally


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 30, 2012)

no it is available for 8k in nehru place
only msi cyclone version costs 9k 
p.s. besides it is out of stock in most places!


----------



## vkl (Aug 30, 2012)

^^I said "around"


----------



## GoonerGamer (Aug 30, 2012)

I am from kolkata so can anybody please tell me if hd 6750,6770,6850,7750 is available in chadni-chowk and how much will it cost me .


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 30, 2012)

hd 6750- 5.5k +tax
hd 6770-6.2k+tax
hd 6850-8k+tax
hd 7750-6.6k+tax


----------



## GoonerGamer (Aug 30, 2012)

which is better 7750 or 6850


----------



## vkl (Aug 30, 2012)

^^HD 6850 is much better than hd7750.


----------



## akky89 (Aug 30, 2012)

GoonerGamer said:


> I am from kolkata so can anybody please tell me if hd 6750,6770,6850,7750 is available in chadni-chowk and how much will it cost me .



why do you buy something from chandni-chowk (i'm talking about PC components)
should buy them from nehru place... 
but if you can get it cheep in chandni-chowk, well then it will not harm..


----------



## GoonerGamer (Aug 30, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> hd 6750- 5.5k +tax
> hd 6770-6.2k+tax
> hd 6850-8k+tax
> hd 7750-6.6k+tax



are all available at ddr5 at this price


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 30, 2012)

@akky89 -  OP is from Kolkata and he is enquiring about Chandni Chowk located in Kolkata.... he he he. There is no copyright/registred trademark for the name "Chandnin Chowk" yet.


----------



## GoonerGamer (Aug 30, 2012)

HD 5850 VS HD 6750 WHICH SHOULD I CHOOSE .SORRY FOR ASKING SO MUCH QUESTIONS


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 30, 2012)

if are getting a hd 5850 it is the card to go 
although please note a hd 5850 is a powerhog and you will require a beefy psu to run it!
good luck


----------



## Sainatarajan (Aug 30, 2012)

HD 5850 costs more than 10K;
you can get HD 7770 at 8.1K in smc international, this will be the best card for you.
HD 7770 + Corsair VS-450 = 10.5K !!!


----------



## akky89 (Aug 30, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> @akky89 -  OP is from Kolkata and he is enquiring about Chandni Chowk located in Kolkata.... he he he. There is no copyright/registred trademark for the name "Chandnin Chowk" yet.



hehehe... 
thats embaressing ... i was unaware of that ...


----------



## vkl (Aug 31, 2012)

@GoonerGamer

When hd6850 was launched it was bit slower than hd5850 but with driver improvements performance between them is almost same but hd6850 consumes lesser power relatively.
HD7770 performs close to hd6850 but consumes a lot  lesser amount of power than hd6850.

HD 5850 is selling for around 10k+ and is older gen so not worth it.hd6850 is a better option than hd5850.

hd 6850>=hd 7770>hd 6790>hd6770~hd7750>hd6750>gt640(ddr3) 

In 6-7k range the cards to get are hd6770 and hd7750.Between 8-9k the cards to look for are hd6850 and hd7770


----------



## GoonerGamer (Aug 31, 2012)

@ vkl Thanks a lot mate ...hd6770 and hd7750 either one of them  i will be buying ..............


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 31, 2012)

get the hd 7750
it consumes less power is ~ in performance to hd 6770 and have the gcn architechture


----------



## akky89 (Aug 31, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> get the hd 7750
> it consumes less power is ~ in performance to hd 6770 and have the gcn architechture


+1 *@panwala*


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Aug 31, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Get:
> Sapphire HD6750 1GB DDR5 @6.9K
> and
> Corsair VS450 @2.2K
> ...



Yes thats true get corsair as suggested by db6mg 

and for the gpu the HD 6750 is a very very vfm solution



akky89 said:


> +1 *@panwala*



hd 7750 is also 7k+


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 31, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> and for the gpu the HD 6750 is a very very vfm solution


but not as good as a hd 7750


----------



## GoonerGamer (Sep 1, 2012)

I am getting 7750 for 5.9k and crosair 450w for 2k awesome prices at chadnichowk


----------



## vkl (Sep 1, 2012)

^^Get it.Prices are good.


----------



## panwala95 (Sep 1, 2012)

yup pounce on it !


----------



## Cilus (Sep 2, 2012)

The choice of card depends how much you can spend. If you can spend 9K + then just get HD 6850 and Corsair CX 430 V2. This will also be a future proof solution because currently HD 6850 can play games well 1080P and in future there is ahigh chance of playing demanding games @ 1366X768 resolution with good settings with this card. It also performs better in Tessellation heavy games compared to HD 6770 ( a rebranded HD 5770 with 3D support).


----------



## sayan8 (Sep 14, 2012)

GoonerGamer said:


> I am getting 7750 for 5.9k and crosair 450w for 2k awesome prices at chadnichowk



Hey i also live in Kolkata ......Where did u buy it in chsdni chowk?Which Shop??

Whats the price of 6770 there?     Please Tell me


----------



## GoonerGamer (Sep 15, 2012)

at balaji


----------



## Vish2a9l (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi. I own a HD 6850 2GB and it is bloody awesome. Gives me 400 to 500 fps constantly though I limit it to 250 in CoD4. I'd say it's an awesome card for 8k and I'd suggest that card to you as it is worth it. Very worth it. I play all games on ultra high settings and it is just lovely.


----------



## sayan8 (Sep 15, 2012)

GoonerGamer said:


> at balaji



Balaji at that RN MUkheerjee.....??


----------



## GoonerGamer (Sep 18, 2012)

at ganesh cahdra avenue near asus service center


----------



## sayan8 (Sep 20, 2012)

Last question,Did you bargain or ut was the actual price

Balaji Solutions?


----------

